# Fissidens brown



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Anybody anybody?
Am I missing some requirement for pretty Fissidens?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i dont have any answers for you, BUT some of mine is doing the same thing. Im think that those sections that are browning are not in direct sunlight. BUT i am not too sure. 

Im sure its NOT the ferts because i have a good dosing routine and good circulation to distribute it throughout the tank.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

azjenny said:


> I have a 7.5g shrimp tank with a 26w Finnex clip light. Temp is about 73.
> I have Fissidens, Willow moss, large willow moss, and mini x-mass moss.
> They are all doing well, but the Fiss is ugly and brown while the rest of the mosses are a pretty, bright green.


Your moss will stay greener even when shaded. But the fissidens will turn brown and die. They will grow fast in strong light but some will turn dark green.

I think your fissidens is not getting enough light.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would probably side with herns on that too...


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

chad320 said:


> I would probably side with herns on that too...



Hi CHad,

I noticed on your avatar you're a moderator now. 
Good job and Congrats!


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

One last question.
That does make sense that since I had an overgrowth of Frogbit in there, which I have since pared down to about 20%, that it wouldn't have been getting enough light.
So I'm assuming that it will be happier with more light and the addition of micros.
My question is, should I trim it right down to the mesh to let it grow back green (it's brown all the way down) or leave it, and will it green up? It's my first moss tank and I'm assuming if it's brown it won't green back up in those parts like stem plants but I'm not sure.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I had the same problem, I trimmed it down and it's now in better light and coming back green.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

When mosses reach their full growth, the bottom part gets less and less lights. They will turn brown and die. I have seen it many times in my moss wall. Some thin it out by plucking but the best way I have experience is by removing the mesh and re-planting the moss again.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

herns said:


> When mosses reach their full growth, the bottom part gets less and less lights. They will turn brown and die. I have seen it many times in my moss wall. Some thin it out by plucking but the best way I have experience is by removing the mesh and re-planting the moss again.


It's not just the bottom part in this case though.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

fissidens like med to high light dont do well in low light
more accurately dont do well if shaded


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Beyond the feedback on light, Fissidens also like 73 - 78 deg F range. Have you tried raising the temp a degree or two?


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Beyond the feedback on light, Fissidens also like 73 - 78 deg F range. Have you tried raising the temp a degree or two?


My temp is low for the shrimp. Also I know that the willow moss won't do well if I raise it either, so hopefully it will be ok with that temp.
Thanks for the advice though


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

I would also like to know a reason for this as my Fiss does the same just the tips of the fronds are green the rest is dark. It is located at the top of a branch almost directly under the light around 1" below the surface. 
the tank tamp is 78F and EI doesd and 30ppm Co2 
from what i am reading it does not look like lack of light is the cause.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I have kept Fissidens shaded under duckweed for months w/out turning brown. It didn't grow much, but it definitely wasn't dying.


----------

